# Review time at RFC



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies
Does anyone have any idea how long it takes to get a review from the RFC for a failed private cycle?  We are currently waiting and I have a few questions I would really like to discuss with a consultant so that we can plan the way forward.  We are trying to decide whether to go again there or to try GCRM   I don't want to waste months waiting as I feel the time to go again is now or never.....


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello Yellowhope 

If you ring rfc, I have to say the admin now is great, very informative and ring u back etc. really has shaked up. If u ring and say your waiting on a review appointment after treatment, they gave me date over the phone.it can be within a few weeks, I rang the other day and they gave me an appointment for 3 weeks time. 

Have u ever thought about immune testing and put all into Getn everything checked. Now I know it's expensive but maybe worth an option. I know rfc or origin don't offer it as far as I know but gcrm or sims do.

I'm really hoping you get ur miracle u deserve xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi ladies, 
Yellowhope origin will do immunes testing now but I'm not sure of the cost. I've heard like mmcm that rfc have really upped their game and admin very good at the mo. I'm sorry that you need a review. Wish you'd got your BFP. I have jumped on the rollercoaster again and started stimms today!

Take care,
Pat


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi MMCM and Patbaz

Thanks for replying. I was thinking about giving them a ring. It's difficult at work as there would be people earwigging.  I was really lucky with my last FET which gave me my twins.  I felt a constant nipping from my left ovary area throughout this FET and had no symptoms from any of the meds throughout.  I have mild PCOS and endometriosis.  Prior to FET that resulted in my twins I had my left tube tied as it was damaged from the endo and also had endo removed about six months before that.  I'm just wondering if my endo could have returned to  the extent that it has prevented implantation again of what was apparently a day 3 perfect embryo.  One thing that bothered me during the cycle was that when I attended for the tracking scan the Dr who done it didn't measure the lining by marking it on the scanner, he looked at it for all of two seconds and said it was 8mm.  I 've had that many scans previously and always before the person doing it marked and measured the lining.  When good old AF came it lasted all of one day.  So I'm also wondering was there just also just not that good a lining.  The Dr who did the ET also did my egg collection and both my surgeries so I'm hoping to get talking to him to try and establish what this nipping feeling is and if it's endo will I need this removed before doing another cycle.  I would also value his opinion as to whether I should try GCRM or the RFC again.

Oh Pat that's great news!! And very exciting... sending you best wishes and Good Luck.  I'll pray that all goes well for your treatment


----------



## Andi130 (May 29, 2013)

Hello.  I've recently had a failed ISCI cycle at RFC.  To he honest, I felt that to them we were only a number at the end of the day.  It is a very emotional and stressful time for couples and I can honestly say that during our treatment none of my appointments lasted more than 10 minutes.  There was no sympathy or no opportunity to ask questions along the way.  I appreciate that they have a lot of patients to see but a little bit of empathy would have been nice.  I am waiting for a review appointment and yesterday, 2 weeks after handing my pg test result form in I rang and was told that the waiting list for a review was 10-12 weeks!  After questioning the receptionist why so long she then changed her mind and said a letter had been posted to me advising me of a 6-8 week wait. Quite frankly it is pathetic to expect anyone in our situation to wait 2-3 months for a review when personally I have so many questions to ask and physical things going on that are of concern/alien to me.  I have a frozen embryo with them and if we have to pay for a FET I will looking to transfer it to another clinic if possible.  Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Lily28 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Andi

sorry to hear about your bfn.  I totally know how heartbreaking this is.  My first ICSI at rfc was also a bfn and I was so devastated   This was back in 2013 and I was also advised of a long wait for a review.  I did get my nhs review for about four weeks after my bfn but me being me ( incredibly impatient) I booked a private apt for the very same week I got my bfn.  I had two frosties.  I remember thinking to myself that I too would move my frosties to a different clinic.  I was angry at the failed cycle and angry at the rfc.  

At my review appointment I wasnt given a reason why the cycle failed.  A perfect blastocyst simply didn't 'take' 'implant'.  Nothing else for it but to try again.  I took to the internet and researched other clinics.  I drove myself crazy comparing success rates and prices from clinics all around the world....

I attended my nhs review appointment anyway, despite having paid for a private one.  The consultant persuaded us to give our frosties a chance.  Also give my body a break from a fresh icsi by going for a FET.  Anyway.......that FET resulted in my beautiful son.  

I am currently planning ICSI #2 at the RFC.  I suppose this is because I have faith in them as they gave me my beautiful boy.  I guess if the FET didn't work I would have tried elsewhere.  It is an emotional roller coaster and an incredibley hard road to travel......I just wanted to share my story with you as I was exactly in your position now I'm enjoying maternity leave and life as a mummy!

Wishing u well on your journey sweetheart. Im here if you have any questions or wd just like to chat

Lilly xx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Andi and Lily

Andi -sorry to hear about your failed cycle that is really tough. I have twins from FET after a failed cycle at the RFC.  The FET cycles are a lot easier on your body than the fresh ones.  I found EC really hard and loved the fact that this wasn't done on the FET cycle.  There is a section on this website that has a list of questions that you might want to ask the Dr at your review ( negative cycle section) I wrote out a list at each of my three previous reviews and practically interviewed the Dr until my heart was content that they had proffered all the information I could gather.  It is so hard to pick yourself up to go again after the dreaded BFN but as time passes you do develop better coping strategies.   I nearly wanted to forget about my frozen embies to head back for another fresh cycle after my BFN, the Dr persuaded me otherwise and I'm now very glad that he did.

Lily it's lovely to see that you are enjoying your maternity leave!  It was the quickest nine months of my life and I will freely admit I didn't want to hand my wee beans over to anybody to go back to work!!  just wanted to wish you good luck and send best wishes for ICSI no 2!!


----------



## cyberkat (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi I just got a negative result from RFC and wondered how long it takes to get FET with them. I don't want to wait too long so might transfer embroyo to Gcrm to get FER sooner. I am so sick of all the waiting. I had a cycle with Gcrm last summer and they are brill.
Thanks
K


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Sorry cybercat on your bfn. When I last did fet through RFC it took about 6 months or so but things could've changed since!


----------



## cyberkat (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks pat - devastated 😒


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

When we did our FET in Feb this year there was apparently no waiting list. We had got a review at the end of Oct and started with Dec period as we had passed day 21 for November, Sorry about your BFN


----------

